# Help with anise blending



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 18, 2013)

I made CP soap with anise, lavender, and almond EO's (equal amounts) and the anise overpowered the other scents.  What is a good percentage of each?  I am thinking 40% each of almond and lavender and 20% anise for the next batch.  Any thoughts?  Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 19, 2013)

When you say Almond EO, did you mean FO?
As for Anise, it is strong and will take over the scent of many blends. I would use it as 10% or less of my blend if I was just trying to get the sweetness and depth of Anise, without an overpowering "licorice" smell. 20% and you will get the hint of licorice. I love Anise and Lavender together.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you!  yes, meant eo.


----------



## Desert Karen (Jan 19, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> When you say Almond EO, did you mean FO?
> As for Anise, it is strong and will take over the scent of many blends. I would use it as 10% or less of my blend if I was just trying to get the sweetness and depth of Anise, without an overpowering "licorice" smell. 20% and you will get the hint of licorice. I love Anise and Lavender together.



I just made a batch of soap, and used a full bottle, 2oz. I believe, and my soap now smells like Anise!roblem: Shoot, I need to add.....I used a full bottle of ROSEWATER EO. and it smells like anise.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 20, 2013)

Is there any way to introduce another scent to this batch?  It is so pretty, pink, grey, white swirled.    I am probably stuck with it, huh?  I will just have to make another with the correct proportions.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow...2 oz of Anise, unless we're talking a 10 lb batch, is a lot...and unless you're going for black licorice scent. You could rebatch a small amount of your Anise soap into new soap batter with a complimentary EO, like Orange, Clove, Patchouli, etc...but there's really no way to remedy that without a rebatch, and probably without adding it to new soap batter.
Ever notice it's always the batches with pretty swirls that need rebatching...it's never the plain soaps! Ugh!


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 5, 2013)

Market Anise soap as fisherman's soap.  They love it to cover up the human scent.


----------



## paillo (Feb 5, 2013)

Also, rosewater will not add anything to your scent, it will not survive the lye monster. I love the idea of Fisherman's soap. And Shawnee, thanks for the blending suggestions, they sound great! I've never tried anise, and am ordering some tomorrow


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 5, 2013)

You could also market anise as Hunter's Soap. A local soap shop sells it during hunting season and labels it as hunter's soap. Anise does cover human scent very well! I bought it for my boyfriend and he disliked the smell. It was strong! My mom on the other hand loves black licorice and she couldn't get enough of this soap! So, you could also label it as black licorice


----------

